

What Should You Do After Drinking Coffee? - gregd
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/medical_examiner/2014/08/coffee_benefits_nap_exercise_test_creativity_alertness_sex.html

======
mrjayharris
This relates to the idea that certain hours of your day are more valuable than
others. If you want to spend your time wisely, you should first make sure
you're wasting the most valuable time. If you're a coffee drinker, the hours
after drinking it are probably the most valuable of your day - when you're
most motivated, productive, and focused. So you should use those hours for
what your value most, whether that's writing, learning, working out, etc. And
then save other activities like cleaning, watching TV, or commuting for times
when you're not feeling so sharp.

So the article makes sense in recommending different activities for different
people - it just reflects their priorities.

